# megasquirt help



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey, so i have a 9a running MS-I on 29y3 firmware 

i was out trying to get it to start, i got it starting much better (before it ran and was tuned, but had trouble starting. took forever to start.) 

i was only messing with the prime and start pulsewidths. 

got it starting PERFECT every time. 
then all the sudden it just wouldnt start  
has spark, def has fuel 

ive replaced the coil, plugs and cheked for spark, its there. but its not starting! 

in the right bottom corner it says config error! 
could this be why? 

how do i see why it says that? 
i dont remember seeing it before, but it may have been there before? 

im using tunerstudio 

any help is appreciated


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

A config error will keep you from starting. It means you have conflicting settings in your msq.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

typically i see these happen accidentally if something gets changed on your output ports and youre using 1 output port for 2 functions, for example. 

id give that a quick check first... or just revert back to an old saved copy of your msq :beer:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmm ok i'll try going back to an older file i saved then and report back


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

tried a few tuned with no success....  

what now? 

the last thing i did was a while back, trying to set up a 2 wire idle valve. 
didnt work, so i left it out of the tune. 
it ran fine. 
and then i went to get her starting better and now no starts and config error....i have no clue whats up


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

rocklizzard91 said:


> tried a few tuned with no success....
> 
> what now?
> 
> ...


 post a link to your msq or send me a copy and I'll take a look.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I had this issue about a year ago with mine I had to have the builder re flash it, he couldn't see what got messed up either. 

He had to reflash it to get the error code from the bottom of megatune to stop flashing not sure what I did I didn't change any settings my car ran for about 15mins then I shut it off to mess with the throttle bodies and when i went to start it again I had a error at the bottom of my screen.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey all
ive returned!
i got pissed off at the car, so a just bought a new motor for my mr2

now its running and i have time to see about the jetta

i got it reflashed by my tuner and he said it should all work now.
HOWEVER! i got home and plugged it in and it still has a config error! 

this popped up though:

4 Warnings:
Warning: MSQ Units Mismatch for KnockBoost! KPa found in current configuration, PSI found in MSQ, values were not converted to new units.
Warning: MSQ Units Mismatch for OvrBKpa! KPa found in current configuration, PSI found in MSQ, values were not converted to new units.
Warning: MSQ Units Mismatch for BoostMaxKn! KPa found in current configuration, PSI found in MSQ, values were not converted to new units.
Warning: MSQ Units Mismatch for StartWIKPa! KPa found in current configuration, PSI found in MSQ, values were not converted to new units.

i assume this is why the ecu is pissed off and not letting it start?

how do i fix these 4 errors?
should i restart from scratch?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Those wouldn't make it not start, but double check those values. Usually on a config error there's a description, you get anything?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Those wouldn't make it not start, but double check those values. Usually on a config error there's a description, you get anything?


oh hmmmm ok.
i dont know where those values are, or how to fix them :/

where will the error be?
im using tuner studio, and i dont think i have a description. i think its just the light.
any ideas where it'd say whats wrong?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

rocklizzard91 said:


> i assume this is why the ecu is pissed off and not letting it start?
> 
> should i restart from scratch?


those wont make it not start...

have you talked to brendon (rallyetuned) about giving you a hand in person?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If there's a *real* config error your tach will read 65ksomething and fuel pump will go on/off, is that happening? Usually when that is the case, TS will report an error upon detection and give you at least some detail.

Now if you mean "there's something wrong with my settings that doesn't allow the car to start" that's different. Post an msq, a cranking log, tooth log, etc.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

no, i havent talked to rallytuned hes pretty far out and i cant get the car to him 

how can i get you all a tooth log and cranking log?

it says config error, but i dont think it reads 65k on the tack and im not sure about the FP either, its been a few months since i looked.

the only info i have gotten from TS is what i posted too


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Email me the msq [email protected]


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Email me the msq [email protected]


sent!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Replied.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

you said things that are funny:

trigger angle = 10 (i use 60 on stock distros)
spark output + inverted (only use this if no ign module and using BIP inside ECU)
Req_fuel = 17.x this for 19lb/hr @ 2.5 bar?

trigger angle, i meant to set that back. the tuner had it there for something...or i acidently changed it and he told me to set it at 60.
i will get to that today.

spark output, im using the stock mk2 ignition coil, wired up how the megamanual says to wire it. so do i need to change this setting?

req fuel, i have stock aba injectors. which iirc at 18lb/hr? and i have an adjustable FPR and i dont recall what its set to right now. something near the stock setting


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

stock aba inj are 16lbs


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

oh for real? hmmm i thought i found they were 17 or 18 somewhere

also, any tips on how to fix the warnings mentioned earlier? about mismatched units between the controller and the msq?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Svedka said:


> stock aba inj are 16lbs


actually they are 17 lbs (well 16.75 to be exact)


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

In tunerstudio go to file and then project properties. Then you can change it from kpa to psi:thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

rocklizzard91 said:


> spark output, im using the stock mk2 ignition coil, wired up how the megamanual says to wire it. so do i need to change this setting?


so i assume there isnt a bosch ICM or MSD box between it and the MS?
in which case your spark setting is fine


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

crazy16v said:


> In tunerstudio go to file and then project properties. Then you can change it from kpa to psi:thumbup:


awesome! ill look into that!



ValveCoverGasket said:


> so i assume there isnt a bosch ICM or MSD box between it and the MS?
> in which case your spark setting is fine


correct. there is nothing between the MS box and the coil besides the wire that drives the coil.
so leave the setting alone?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes leave it alone.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres some pics of the tunerstudio screens and the megasquirt board
all the wires are add ons for: launch control/flat shift, tachometer, shift lights, two wire idle valve(most recent) and im pretty sure thats all

here are the shots.
i fixed what you guys said and it still says config error (seen in the bottom right)


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

bump


----------

